# Tanner's Creek 4/9



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Got a late start, launched at 3pm. Spent about 30 mins collecting shad for bait. Decided to try a creek mouth on the Ohio. Only gave that about 25 mins as the wind was blowing up river and I hate using two anchors. Moved to a more sheltered spot and gave that about 3/4 of an hour with no bites. Started looking shallow and had a take down in the first 5 mins.
















Ended up catching 8 total with two lost right at the boat. Should have down sized my hook, was using a 8/0 circle. Way to big for the size fish I was targeting. Biggest one was 10-4, a blue cat.









Threw a jig for white bass/hybrids for a while, but no takers. Water was 64 degrees, thought they would be started by now. Maybe I missed them this year? Overall no complaints.

Good fishing,
Slip


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

check your pm,s


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Good job.


----------

